

Show HN: PixelStew - pain-free collaboration and revision control for designers - bradhe

We've got a "launch" planned via a few partners here in town, from which we expect a significant amount of domain-specific traffic (i.e. a buncha designers). We'd love to get HNs take on our landing page from a marketing perspective and, if you feel so inclined, the functionality we have in place within the app. I've disabled the private beta lock such that if you register an account you will have immediate access to the app.<p>You can find the landing page at http://www.pixelstew.com<p>If you have any questions about anything at all please don't hesitate to ask!
======
JonLim
I really like the idea and I have plenty of designers I could show this to,
however, just one thing irks me:

It asks for me to give it access to my DropBox. The issue with that is I had
no idea how to do it until I went searching. Perhaps there's a way to link to
the part of DropBox to make it easier for dum-dums like me?

~~~
bradhe
thanks for giving it a spin! Step 1 is actually a link, but it's not obvious
-- I'll make it more obvious :) Sorry 'bout that!

~~~
JonLim
It is? OH.

Don't I feel stupid. :)

------
ifben
Very promising idea!

One thing I noticed that wasn't quite clear:

When I tried to create a new project in the second step, I typed in a name for
the project and hit 'Create Project'. The page reloaded telling me, "There
were some problems with the project you tried to make". I eventually realized
it was because I hadn't selected the folder my project was in. Expect your
users to be as absent-minded as me =)

Also, I added .ai and .png files to my project folder but it was not able to
find them when I updated the dropbox files through the pixelstew UI. I can see
them on my local dropbox folder and on my online account.

Good luck with the launch!

~~~
bradhe
Thanks for takin' a look. Weird about the PNG files -- I think there is some
lag between when things are uploaded in Dropbox and when they're available via
the API...I'll have to look in to it further. We don't support AIs yet, but we
_definately_ should.

Thanks for finding that validation bug, there _should_ be a message that says
"select a project folder"...

------
jfolkins
I'd just boil it down.

1) What is the problem?

2) How do you solve it with pixelstew

I guess there are too many graphics for my take when trying to introduce a new
paradigm like this.

------
amccloud
Why did you decide to use Dropbox as your image store? I tried checking things
out but I don't have a Dropbox account. :(

~~~
bradhe
We chose Dropbox because the majority of the designers that we talked to and
work with use Dropbox! Luckily, it's pretty easy to get Dropbox account if you
don't have one (not to mention free).

------
bradhe
clicky: <http://www.pixelstew.com>

